# Buddha's Journal



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, I decided to keep a journal of Buddha and his everyday life.
It might change as I get more bettas, but for now, it is just for Buddha.


Starting Date is June 27th


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*First Entry*

Date: June 27th
Time with him: 5 months!

Woke up, and this is what I saw









No fishie!!! D8

Then, I found out he was actually hiding in the very back of the tank, under the grass and marbles. 

Today is his 5 month anniversary of living with me, and so far he's doing wonderful. I rewarded him with a mirror that I found, and he enjoyed it very much. He didn't attack the reflection, but instead just glided against it.
I didn't feed him today, which I feel bad for, but he needs some fasting. He's getting pudgy xD

I cleaned his tank tonight and gave him a lamp, so now he can see around the room. My room gets PITCH black around 8/9 because there are no neighborhood lights to illuminate the room. The baby lamp I have is the only source of light that doesn't drastically light up the room.

I noticed that he has weird sleeping habits. As soon as I put the tank back on its shelf, he was instantly in the grass, sleeping. I swore he was dead, but after a tap on the tank, he was wide awake.

I'm going to check on him in a few minutes, but I believe I have a strong little fish and can't wait to celebrate my first year anniversary with him!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

June 28th- Got Buddha a bamboo plant! 
I made sure that the bottom was cleaned from any and all diirt, and then I rinsed the top off as well to be sure. It's very tall, so the plant itself is just sticking out of the tank awkwardly haha


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

July 4th
Time with him: 5 months and 1 week!

HAPPY FOURTH!!!

So, Buddha learned how to swim through a hoop 3 days ago. I bribed him with bloodworms (very small pieces), and he learned rather quickly. I remove the hoop to prevent him from swmming through with no reward. 

I currently have around $59 saved, which is more than enough for a tank. However, I'm waiting until August to get the new tank. My dad gave me the okay for a new betta, but its going to be when I move back in to my dorm.

I don't know whether to get a half moon, or a plakat. Or even a double tail (I love those as well!) IF anyone can give me the pros and cons of each, I'd really appreciate it! 

Well, there isn't much other new news to say, other than Buddha is in love with his bamboo. I often find him swimming in circles around it or blowing bubbles and placing them next to it.

So, I think I did the right thing with the bamboo! 

Until next time!


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Keep posting! I love reading this. ))


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

((Thanks! ))

July 10th
time with him: 5 months 1 week 6 days

The bamboo has a name, just for funzies, and it got trimmed too so it doesn't stick out too drastically. 

Buddhha is getting a little pudgy, so I need to fast him, but I always feel bad not feeding him. He also surprised me with a new "trick." Whenever I enter the room, or say "fishy," he swims to the front of the tank, his fins wiggling in excitement. Makes me happy to know that he likes seeing me come into the room. The hoop training is also going very well. I'm now moving it around the tank and he follows it, and then swims through it. And of course, he still gets rewarded!


Sometimes I wonder how long Buddha will live with me. It seems like I see a lot of people who have had their bettas for a few months (the boy at the pet store I gt Buddha from only had his for a month), and I'm afraid of ever finding Buddha dead in the tank. I get so scared whenever I see him changing color or seeing his behavior change, only for it to be better the next day. I guess it's part of the job of being a betta mama 

Fun fact: Buddha has orange eyes. They're one of my favorite parts of him :3


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..that is soo beautiful..I want to do the same for both my fishy's ..Starting with my first..but yea, keep those posts coming..very interesting indeed, and so much fun to read..I would love to see a pic, with those eyes, in your avi, a lil to dark to tell..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really, orange eyes? Mine has brown... Oh, and PKs need more room to swim. Lucky! You get another Betta...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks lelei ^^

Here is an image ( alittle blurry though, but they're definitely orange). I can't get a good enough picture of his eyes because he never wants to sit still, but I will try! 











And Lebron, I had to BEG my parents haha
Plus, I'm going into sophomore year of college, so they realized by now that if they won't let me have it at home, I'll have it in school. I already have about $60 saved for the fish xD

Do you think 5 gallons is enough for a plakat, or a half moon? :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

5 Gallons is good. :3 Since they have short fins, they swim faster which means needs more room. A Halfmoon is good, too. Be careful with those fins!  Post a pic here when it's set up in your school! You're going to College? I'm not in High School yet! >.<


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha yea, I'm in college xD
I feel old, gonna be 20 in February xD

And I think I leaning towards a half moon more, because I've always liked them x3
And will do!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, that's what Shaina said! Haha I'm going to be 12 next year... lol
What ever you pick is fine. As long as you post pics I won't be mad. XD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I see the eyes, pretty..they look orange-ish..or pinkyorange..very nice!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh boy Lebron..did you say 12?? you are only 2 years older than my daughter!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yup. I turned 11 this year. How old did you think I was? I'm in the same grade as your daughter then. XD I'm going to Middle School after summer break. D:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

No, unfortunatley, my daughter got kept back in 1st grade, she is going in 4th Next month.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Lebron, I thought you had to be at least 18..or over, your knowledge of how to take care of betta's is incredible..I don't know of anyone under 18 who is that responsible, and that knowledgeable


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh well, teach her about Betta Fish! Unless you already are... O.O I don't know THAT much. Mo knows more than me.  He's 12.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sammy is hers, she picked him out I took over tho, lol..fell in love with him..she's learning, especially now that she saw what I did for Sapphire


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish my Mom loved Bettas. >.<


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Lebron, you are THEE most mature 11 year old I know. And you definitely know your stuff too! 

I think that if your mom had one, she might fall in love as well xD


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> haha yea, I'm in college xD
> I feel old, gonna be 20 in February xD
> 
> And I think I leaning towards a half moon more, because I've always liked them x3
> And will do!


I remember my 20th birthday- I was depressed because I felt so old!!! I am 24 now (will be 25 in September :shock and I'm in grad school. Now I really feel old... I don't feel like I'm old enough to be almost 25 :lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Lebron..if yu was my child..we'd have a house full


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

@lelei We sure would. But I do <3 my parents. They just aren't that Betta crazy... You do know that I'm a girl, right? 
@ Alcemistnv No, there's still Mo. He knows how to ship and breed and stuff. I just know a lot about Betta care.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh..of course..Your parents may come around..they know you love fish..I am surprized they dontthey prob dont lime all the money that is involved..the main reason why I opted for fish..cuz my daughter wanted dog..I cant afford dog..but now I have 2 fish..and ready for more..now I am not thinkin of money..I just want to save fishies


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanted a dog, too! I always wanted a Golden Retriever and call it Amber. But with all the medical bills and supplies, I don't know where my parents will get all the money... Yeah, I want to save fishes, too... But space is tight...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to be getting a dog soon, making it #3, but I have to wait til I move out to get it T-T

I got Buddha because I wanted to get something for my room, and I kinda thought about getting a fish, and so I got him. I'm actually TERRIFIED of going into the fish section of pet stores. I have a fear of dead fish, and seeing dead fish actually causes me to have a small panic attack 

I plan on having lots of bettas when I get older though. Have a whole fish room haha xD

And Tiger, graduate school? That's awesome :3 What are you studying?


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm working on my M.Ed. in Clinical Mental Health Counseling... no, I won't be providing any counseling on here :lol: jk For real though, I love it. I'm at Clemson University, which is why my screen name is TigerRegalia ("regalia" is another word for academic dress, like the robes you wear at graduation).


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Look awesome!
You sound like you have an epic major :3 I'm just doing boring old business xD
I wish you luck!


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha, thanks! It's intense, but I love it for some weird reason  Keep us updated about Buddha!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Definitely will do!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

July 13th (Friday the 13th!)
Time spent with him: 5 months/ 2 weeks/ 2 days

Only updating for one reason: Buddha split his caudal fin. It was a nice tear, but I'm slightly worried that it will happen again since I'm not 100% sure what caused it.
Well, now he's left to snuggle with Confucius instead.

Here's a pic of the injury


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*NEWS*

Buddha is getting a new tank!!!!

It's a 5.5 gallon tank seen here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OX0OE0/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I'm dividing it with the plastic mesh so he can live with his fish mate, Pudge.

So that means that I get to go and buy Pudge soon :3

I'm so excited xD Gotta prepare myself mentally for this. The tank was rather inexpensive, and I still need to find the sponge filter for it. But still, hadghjaoiudhsjksd can't control my emotions xD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats to Buddah~He gonna love it") Is Pudge a fishy you already picked out?


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations!! I am currently cycling my 5 gallon tank, but I can tell that it's going to take a while until Tommy will be able to go in it :/ Great tank you bought, btw! What an awesome price. How exciting!!


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Buddha will love it!  Congrats. Are you naming him Pudge because of Pudge from Lilo & Stitch?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Congrats to Buddah~He gonna love it") Is Pudge a fishy you already picked out?


Thanks!!! Also Pudge is a name I already picked out :3



TigerRegalia said:


> Congratulations!! I am currently cycling my 5 gallon tank, but I can tell that it's going to take a while until Tommy will be able to go in it :/ Great tank you bought, btw! What an awesome price. How exciting!!


Thanks! I'm thinking it's a lot better than those tanks that come with everything for $30 more. I'm so happy x3



CreativePotato said:


> Buddha will love it!  Congrats. Are you naming him Pudge because of Pudge from Lilo & Stitch?


Thanks! And yesh, that's exactly why 
Pudge controls the weather ^^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Kinda worried/confused*

July 18th
Time Spent with him: 5 months and 3 weeks

Buddha is doing really well. His fin is healing rather well and I'm glad. He's back to his regular self and I've been continuing with the hoop training. The 5.5 gallon is set to be here anywhere from tomorrow to next Tuesday. I'm REALLY wondering now if I should just put Pudge in there and leave Buddha in his bowl, or divide it. 

I'm afraid of using a filter. It's easy to put it and fix, yes, but I'm scared. I once had a 10 gallon tank when I was younger (we had it for a few years, from when I was 6-8), and we had sharks, angel fish, goldfish, neons, and some other weird fish (i dont recall what they were). Well, we had a filter, and apparently it was too strong once the fish got a bit older. They would get stuck to the filter and die there. And the worst part was that the tank was right across from my bed, so I would see dead fish when I woke up. For a good few months, the fish would die, one by one. Then, the rest of the tank caught ick and died. That's when my parents and I gave up on fishkeeping, because we were so scared. 

And now, I'm kinda worried about something happening to Buddha or Pudge. But it's a large tank. I don't want to clean it without the use of a filter. I don't want my mom getting mad at me for cleaning the tank so often. Also, when I'm in college, I don't want to clean it so often because the bathroom is so far away. I'm just so scared...and I'm going to need a LOT of help to walk me through 

I just wish I could just get Pudge already...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't worry, Alcemist! You could just baffle the filter. Easy as that. I'm sorry about what happened in your past. My grandpa used to have a pond for koi. I wasn't sure if it was big or not. Probably more than 5 feet? Well, I don't think it had a filter. Not sure. D: Don't worry! Pudge and Buddha will be safe.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Lebron 

I hope I get a good filter so that I can baffle it ^^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

July 24th
Time Spent with him: 5 months 3 weeks 6 days (Basically 6 months xD)

I just did some AWESOME shopping at Petsmart.

Also, the sellers of the tank replied back to me and said they are going to ship a new one ASAP! 

All items I bought are for the gallon for Pudge AND Buddha

What I got:









The orange/white marbles are for Pudge and Buddha will keep the ones he has now. The blue will be divided between the two.
Buddha gets the driftwood and Pudge gets the skull (or vice versa if I get a halfmoon).
The thermometer is inBuddha's tank now and will be transfered over to the new one of course. And the filter is a bit of a mystery for me now since I don't have the darn divider :/

Here's the skull up close  
I have to say, it was my favorite decoration in the whole store. They had some big Buddhas which I was tempted to buy, but they were expensive!










Here's Buddha and the thermometer. He just couldn't stop swimming around it!










While there, I think I fell in love with a fish, which is bad because I can't have him. He was a red/white/purple/blue crowntail with white Dumbo fins. He was wiggling all over the place. There was also a dark half moon there and his fins took up the whole cup! 

I'm proud to say I have a wonderful Petsmart :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice decor! I'm pretty sure your Betta is going to be really happy with that!  Be careful with that skull. Those openings might be too small, so be safe.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks! 

And they're actually decent sized, so I might just give it to Buddha considering if I get a halfmoon or a crowntail, their fins are longer/larger than his and it might be difficult to get in and out


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome Petsmart finds!! Is that the ceramic Betta Log by Zoo Med?--> http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Labs-Betta-Ceramic/dp/B003ZW9AU6http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Labs-Betta-Ceramic/dp/B003ZW9AU6)?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! 

And I think it's a bit different. It's from the same brand that makes the skull


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool!! Let me know how Buddha likes it and how it does on his fins; I've been thinking about getting one for Tom.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I definitely will!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a pic of Buddha when he was first brought home with me 6 months ago! 
He was so tiny back then! Makes me wonder how old he is now~


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had Tom approximately 6 months, too! Happy Anniversary :3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! And happy anniversary to you too!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

July 30th
Time Spent with him: 6 months and 3 Days

So...the tank still isn't here yet, so that means Buddha has to deal with his tank for a bit longer. I put the log I bought in there because I wanted to see how he'd react to having a decoration in there that he could actually interact with. And can I say, a lot of the times I've looked at the tank, he was in the log xD

He also has had his appetite grow! Normally I'd feed him 2-3 pellets a day, but now he keeps on going for more. I watch for any bloating, but sometimes he can eat so much with very little stomach development o.o

I don't know what else to say, other than that I'm really looking forward to the tank coming, and then getting Pudge. 

Oh, and 6 months have gone by so fast. I remember when I first got the little guy. And now it's been half a year already... He's grown too, so thaat makes me wonder if he was only a few months old when I got him...

Well, I guess that's all for now, so I'll come back when I have the tank


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy 6 months!!  And 3 days, lol. It's great that he's growing! ^o^ Hope you get Pudge soon! Remember pictures!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh trust me, there will be LOTS xD

And when I get the tank decorated, I won't post any pics until Pudge is officially in it >


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Great... I have to wait. >.< Oh, well. It's still, let me count. 5 months and 2 weeks, I think. That I had Lebron. I'm not really good at counting with days and calenders. :/


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That's why I used the ticker haha

And yyup! 

I have fingers crossed the tank comes tomorrow though, then I'll start setting it up ASAP


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*NEWS*

The tank came the other day, but it was broken once again
Here is a pic










So, we emailed the sender and asked for a refund because clearly, 
A. They don't know how to package GLASS
B. They don't understand that a 16 inch tank will move around in a 30 inch box


My mom apologized, and said that we should just go to Walmart instead (The UPS man said the same thing). So today, I might be going to Walmart TODAY (it's 12:16 am for me right now), or tomorrow. And if I do get the tank, I just might beg to get Pudge now too. 

But that's if it all works out.
Buddha is having some bloating issues so I hope he isn't sick.

I also had a fit with my parents. My dad was joking about how concerned I was about Buddha's bloat and I was making him flare to aid the digestion. I guess to them it sounded silly, but to me it meant a lot.

*sigh* Not that long before I leave home


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Again? Great... >.< Hope you find Pudge! I found a blue butterfly HM and a mustard gas CT in my LFS. I didn't get to buy them. No space... :'( Hope things get better for you in the other end. It's 12:22 right now for me.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks 

And it sounds like your LPS is awesome


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It is. They had great form, and their cups were kept very clean. I'm gonna buy from there if I need anything for fish.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome~

I have a Petsmart xD
But they do have some awesome fish themselves o3o


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I bought/saved Lebron from Petsmart. He had minor fin rot, and he healed.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous now :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! Lebron waved his fin to say thanks. :3 Buddha finally got his true colors!  A nice rich blue...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha your welcome Lebron :3

And yea, he decided to finally let the world know that he's really blue xD
I never photograph him in the sun so it looks like he dark, but he's actually that blue :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

XD I saw your thread about him dying? D: But I heard that he was probably in shock, so that's great. Not that shocks are great but... You know what I mean. Lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh yea, I was so scared that I was losing him.

Never something fun to deal with, especially since he's my first fish in a good 10 years. And if he dies, my parents will most likely only flush him..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw. Well, at least he's like his normal self now.  Never flush, always honor.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I promise I never will flush


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Neither will I. The toilet is for poo. If you flush the Betta, you think it's poo. Don't poo that way. Lol But SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Buddha is definitely not poo.

He's a classy beets fishwho would prefer the ground xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Very high chance of going to Pet smart tomorrow.

And after talking to my mom....Pudge is a high possibility! 

I shall spam pictures like crazy if i do get him tomorrow.

I currently have everything ready except the tank. But Pudge will stay in the 1 gallon until the tank is done cycling :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great! Wish I could have another one. :/


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't worry, the time will come 

I've spent about $60 so far just preparing for Pudge, sometimes I wonder if its worth it all.....
But he's going to be loving with me so I can't just say no....


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Pudge has arrived :3
I made a forum in "betta pictures" with lots of pics!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*This will now be a journal for Buddha AND Pudge!*
August 9th

Time Spent with Buddha: 6 months/1 week/ 6 days
Time spent with Pudge: 3 days

So far, everything has been going very well in the tank. Thanks to the double dividers, its nearly impossible for either fish to see each other. The filter is quiet and doesn't create a hazard for the fish. 

I noticed that Buddha prefers the top of the tank whereas Pudge likes to scour the bottom. I call him a catfish on occassions because all he does is eat food off the ground. He waits for his flakes to fall (or purposely makes them fall), and then vacuums the food up.

His coloring is changing ever so slightly. His "pale face" is starting to get a bit darker, almost like a copper color. I'd be worrying, but the rest of his body is a metallic color, and the copper is only on the bottom of his face. 
Buddha, is well, Buddha xD

Bth of them have been making a habit of flaring non stop when I put the tank light on. Pudge is a natural flarer I guess, he just won't stop anyways. But to see Buddha flaring so much is abnormal. Well I guess the light will have to be turned off earlier.

And here are some pics of the guys <3


Buddha (Buddha's divider is blue and Pudge's is purple. It's interesting how it worked out xD)










Pudge flaring (again)









Pudge in his log









Pudge's first bubble nest!









I'm not joking when I say I am in love with my boys. Both are very special to me, and I'm glad that Pudge is feeling happy in his new home. 

((I am absolutely in LOVE with the white on both Buddha's and Pudge's ventrals. I am also head over heels for Pudge's spotted head xD))


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Well Buddha has been in his hospital tank for the past two days, and I think he misses his old tank. He's been swimming around with his tail open (more open than it was in the 5 gallon) and definitely looks a LOT happier (is flaring again as well).

If he prefers the old tank, and if my school allows more than one tank, I will keep him in there. i don't want to make Buddha unhappy, unless its absolutely necessary...

So if that does happen, I just might have to buy fish #3 to go with Pudge.....
Especially since I already have the tank divided. 

It will be a veiltail since my LPS by college only sells veiltails. But dear, I hope all goes well...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you sure he likes it better? (O.<) Well, it's almost the same size since he lived in a divided tank. And it's 2.5 gallons, and then it's only a .5 gallon difference. He's probably happy because Pudge is not there. They can sense each other since their ears sense vibration.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That could be it... I mean, in his tank now it's just him and the whole tank is his. With the other, he has the filter and Pudge, so it might be too much for him....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I hope you figure it out soon.  I hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks 

And yea, I do too xD
I have 13 days before going back to school so I hope Buddha makes up his mind soon.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have... 14 days until middle school. (>_<)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

have fun!!! 
I'm sure Lebron will miss you


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He'll be fine. ;3 It's ONLY middle school. I see him the rest of the time.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha. Don't forget to tell him all about your day~


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't worry I won't!


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Lebron I am going to middle school in 13 days to!!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Good luck!!! 

To be honest, I blogged most of middle school out of my head, mainly because I had a very rough time in my school. But I blame it on the fact that my school was extremely overcrowded...


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha.

Mine has students coming from 7 different schools and thats only the 6th graders!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel like that's how my high school was. We had a grand total of 4000 students


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

August 19th
Time spent with Buddha: 6 months 3 weeks 2 days
Time spent with Pudge: 1 week 6 days


All is going well. Pudge had an incident two nights ago in which the filter popped off and fell into the tank. Being that he loves the thing, he was swimming around it, but I'm not sure if he was under it when it fell... Also, he has a few rips in his fins thanks to a plastic decor -.-

I need to get somethng else for the tank, something tall, but I'm not sure of what. I might measure the tank and get something from petsmart like a dragon or a ship. All I have in there is a log and a skull, both of which he loves.

I'm still not sure if he's full grown yet, seeing as how he's still small compared to Buddha... or Buddha is just huge. I think Buddha is about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long, body wise. It makes his swimming all that more stunning. Oh, and Buddha is doing great. He's been all over his tank, making poops  He's no longer bloated, thankfully. I was wondering if I was over reacting since it wasn't THAT swollen xD

So, I noticed my sis had an attraction to my fish. She has been hinting about taking care of them and about how much work it is. I have to let her know that I don't feel comfortable with her owning a fish. She's not responsible enough for one, and won't have anyone there to tell her when a fish is sick. Also, she doesn't realize a fish is a lot of work, especially since she is always looking at the .5 and 1 gallon tanks at pet stores. 

I admit it, unless said person is willing to put the time and work into taking care of a pet, I don't think a young child should have full responsibility of a pet. It's the parents responsibility as well if the child is young. But as I said, only if said child knows exactly what to do, such as my awesome friend on here, Lebronthe betta. LTB is young, and knows exactly what to do when caring for a fish. Now, one doesn't automatically start knowing everything, I understand that. But why is it so hard to just look up things on the internet before getting a pet, even as small as a fish? Why do people have to make up excuses when they just can't say "I don't know" or "I don't want to do this."

It REALLY irritates me and it ruins my day to be honest.

So yea, my little rant and update all in one xD
See you all soon


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... Al, I'm not THAT young, I love animals. Which means, I'll do the best to take care of them. I agree with you, if you don't have time for animals, don't get them. As long as Pudge doesn't seem to have any external issues, he should be OK.  Lebron is 2 inches as well.  Maybe you should get a plant for Pudge. That will help with the cycle and his fins won't rip. Show your sister this site, she's 11 as well, right? And it's great Buddha is doing just fine! I love it when Bettas heal back~


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Aw... Al, I'm not THAT young, I love animals. Which means, I'll do the best to take care of them. I agree with you, if you don't have time for animals, don't get them. As long as Pudge doesn't seem to have any external issues, he should be OK.  Lebron is 2 inches as well.  Maybe you should get a plant for Pudge. That will help with the cycle and his fins won't rip. Show your sister this site, she's 11 as well, right? And it's great Buddha is doing just fine! I love it when Bettas heal back~





Your love for animals definitely shows 

And there's no injuries from what I can tell, or any discoloration :3 
As for plants, I don't know what to get xD I'm getting some duckweed from Aokashi but that is just for the top of the tank....
I could do a planted tank but is have to remove all the marbles and find a way to care for the tank while taking classes and such t-t

And I have but she doesn't show any real interest in anything unless its pink, girl and has games on it


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LTB..You are young, But very mature.. there is not many in middle school..that have the extensive knowledge about bettas that you share so expressivley It is truly impressive..my daughter is learning a lot from my rescues, and from the site, I show her a lot, and teach her a lot..she starts school next week..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Btw..I love Pudge, What a beautiful fishy!! congrats on him..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's great! Wish I could have another one. :/


Lebron, did you know we are up to 5 now..lol..I never imagined we would..but..after taking in the rescues..;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Your love for animals definitely shows
> 
> And there's no injuries from what I can tell, or any discoloration :3
> As for plants, I don't know what to get xD I'm getting some duckweed from Aokashi but that is just for the top of the tank....
> ...


You stole my duckweed!! >:O I wanted some!! JK.  I did want duckweed but... I could get anarchis or some swords, no worries. It's great Pudge is fine. 



lelei said:


> LTB..You are young, But very mature.. there is not many in middle school..that have the extensive knowledge about bettas that you share so expressivley It is truly impressive..my daughter is learning a lot from my rescues, and from the site, I show her a lot, and teach her a lot..she starts school next week..


Aw, thanks. Well, enough about me. Lol. Is she starting to know how Aquarium Salt helps with external issues? 



lelei said:


> Lebron, did you know we are up to 5 now..lol..I never imagined we would..but..after taking in the rescues..;-)


5?!?! I thought you only had Sammy, Sapphire, and Crimson. @[email protected] When did you get Betta #4 and Betta #5? :L


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You stole my duckweed!! >:O I wanted some!! JK.  I did want duckweed but... I could get anarchis or some swords, no worries. It's great Pudge is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The other rescues from the Y tank, the Girls..I have updated pix in the thread..Pepsy, and PomPom;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great! She might even be a Betta breeder in a few years if she wanted to.  I hope your rescues go well. How are the boys?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> LTB..You are young, But very mature.. there is not many in middle school..that have the extensive knowledge about bettas that you share so expressivley It is truly impressive..my daughter is learning a lot from my rescues, and from the site, I show her a lot, and teach her a lot..she starts school next week..


I hope that if I ever have children, they are as awesome as you LTB 



lelei said:


> Btw..I love Pudge, What a beautiful fishy!! congrats on him..



Thanks! He's from Petsmart so it was definitely an awesome find. I just hope he grows into his fins xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha, you don't want your kids to be like me. Lol. I help with chores, stay on this site a lot, and I have good grades... Trust me. You do not want a kid like me.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's great! She might even be a Betta breeder in a few years if she wanted to.  I hope your rescues go well. How are the boys?


The boys are doing very well, Thnx;-) As are the rescues..fins are growing in very nicely..I couldn't be more pleased with their outcomes:-D Crimson is in his New 5 gal home..lovin it;-)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Ha, you don't want your kids to be like me. Lol. I help with chores, stay on this site a lot, and I have good grades... Trust me. You do not want a kid like me.






God forbid I have a perfect child xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

xD When you have kids, tell them I'm their internet friend. xD JK. I sound like a stalker, LOl.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

August 24th
Time spent with Buddha: 6 months 3 weeks 2 days
Time spent with Pudge: 1 week 6 days


I got betta #3!!! 

He's going to be living in the 5 gallon with Pudge. I don't have a definite name for him, but I'm torn between Blaze, and a few other "red" names xD

He was the only REAL healthy fish in Petsmart and I'm kinda surprised. I mean, the same place that had Pudge and a few other gorgeous fish only happened to have one really good one. And today was their shipment day according to an employee...

Well, here is the guy :3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

7 months with Buddha~

And I'm finally packed and moved into my new dorm.
The fish have adjusted as well.
The car ride was hard, we put Pudge and Squirt in the cup holders and I guess it was a bit too much... so Pudge ALMOST didn't make it.

Buddha was fine, probably semi used to it from last year.
But that's it, they won't be going home until Christmas break. When I have 4 day weekends, IF I go home, I'll just do a change right before, and then I'll leave them be.

There they are, hanging around in their tanks. You can't even see the fish xD










I feel like the RA's already have some sort of idea of who I am now because I'm the only one to walk in with 3 fish, let alone 1 xD

I also made a Betta Rules on my wall so anyone who enters knows that they can't feed the fish, tap on the glass, plug anything out, etc.

I hope it works out!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

August 31st
Time spent with Buddha: 7 months 4 days
Time spent with Pudge: 3 weeks 4 days
Time spent with Squirt: 1 week 1 day


So, things have been going great in the dorm. I've become famous amongst the RAs for having three bettas. Woot~

I bought some hornwort from my LPS (as well as a new thermometer and a ammonia tester), but I'm getting rid of it because I've found snails. And I mean it as in another betta owner i know will get it. Instead I have duckweed from Aokashi 

I just bought a new tank, here it is:









It should be here by next week, and Buddha will go in there. The bowl will then get tossed in my closet. 

I'm going to need to find some cheap decor seeing as how it's all either in the 5 gal or its at home.....

Also, everyone is doing great, and I hope it stays that way 

Here's my favorite pic of Squirt:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

September 10th
Time spent with Buddha: 7 months 2 weeks
Time spent with Pudge: 1 month 4 days
Time spent with Squirt: 2 weeks 4 days
Time spent with Sir Bubbles: 3 days

So, I got my fourth betta. 
I didn't update as much between my last journal entry, but after buying the new tank, I realized I'd be able to get another betta, and well, I did!









He's adjusting so that's a good thing 

On another note, Pudge has developed tail biting. I'm assuming it's because of his tail length. He's grown a bit since I got him, so I'm going to guess that his tail has become to heavy for him to hold.
Here's a before and after, and the pic is NOT to scale









But, Buddha grew as well, yet he has managed to leave his tail alone. I find that surprising since I'd totally see him doing it mostly.

What can I say, surprising fish!


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I LOVE that picture of Squirt! What a little sweetheart. Btw, Pudge is stunning! He looks exactly like what my Iggy did c: By the way, regarding the new tank you just bought for Buddha-- are you going to establish the nitrogen cycle in it first before you add Buddha to it (i.e., fishless cycling)? I'm doing fishless cycling now (it's been 2 months) and I'm about ready to throw the tank out the window.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

(1 month with Squirt! Woot!)
Buddha was actually still in his bowl, but I just did a tank swap yesterday so he's in the 3 gallon now, and Sir bubs and Squirt are in the 4.

I did a fishless cycling, but that was a few days, just put water conditioner in it and let it do it's job. None of my fish ever seem affected by the water so I don't worry about it.

And Pudge isn't s pretty any more. Either has massive fin biting issues, advanced fin rot, or something else. His fins have been shredding for a good 3-4 weeks now and it got to the point where he stopped flaring. now he keeps his tail clamped like in the picture below and just swims around with no enthusiasm :/

He's in the bowl with AQ salt, and Buddha is in the 3 gal with AQ salt as well becuse I noticed a hole in HIS fin.
Pudge's fins look worse in person, it's terrible.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww poor Pudge  That's what my shipped fish look like a lot of the time. I have found that IAL in addition to the AQ salt helps a lot.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Pudge is a Rosetail/HM and has the same ruffly, long fins that sammy has, and they are probably weighing him down, and he will bite them, I see the same raggedy look on Sammy, now but the only difference is he's swimming more..because he has less fin to weigh him down.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I noticed Pudge is definitely swimming around more because of the lack of tail. What I'm confused about is how he got to his dorsal fins o.o Something is telling me fin rot is the culprit here!
((Pudge is actually a Super Delta, I like to joke and say he's a 179 degree delta because he's SO close to being a halfmoon xD))


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Picture heavy! :d*

Time spent with Buddha: 8 months 1 week 6 days
Time Spent with Pudhe: 2 months 4 days
Time Spent with Squirt: 1 month 2 weeks 3 days
Time Spent with Bubs: 1 month 3 days
((So many anniversaries!!!))

Wooooo So many things have happened, I feel so bad for not posting! But I do have my facebook group and another blog for my fish so I get sidetracked xD

All boys are doing great, even Pudge, despite his missing fins. They're still falling off, but it's not affecting his behavior, so I don't mind all too much.

But yea, I rearranged my room to make everything better, and now I have some Christmas Lights up to bring some extra light in the room. 










The tank switch was an AMAZING idea. Buddha loves the MArineland and Pudge absolutely adores his new tank as well. 

Here's a bubble nest Buddha made for me! 









I bought Pudge a new tank because the bowl just wasn't working out for him. 
So I invested in a 2.5 gal Kritter Keeper and boy does he love it  









He has a hammock now to help alleve some of the weight, and he uses it quite often I must say. Oh, and Sir bubbles likes to hide in the log in his tank. Fancies it a lot at night as well.










Squirt is, well.... Squirt!











In the big news, not only did I surpass 1 month with ALL my bettas, but I hit 8 with Buddha :') Can't wait for the one year!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Everything looks great J..and you are doing a great job with your fishy's they all look great, I am so glad to hear the new tanks are working out as well. Yea, time goes fast..8 months already with Buddah..Congrats_


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much Lelei 

Here's my new girl fish, Lucky AKA Lady Luck.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, as most people know, Buddha passed away last week. He actually caught the mystery diseaase the day after I began treating him for a fungus infection. 

He's off under the rainbow bridge, and I hope he feels much better. 

I got a new boy, a Fancy halfmoon named Jingles. He's in Buddha's tank, the 3 gallon Marineland, and he's enjoying it so far. 

Don't really have much more to talka bout. All the other fish are doing okay I guess.

Here's a pic of Jingles


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, I love him! I love his coloring. I'm so sorry about Buddha. He was such a special little guy and I loved hearing about him.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

he definitely was 

So, today is the day-before-two-week-anniversary for Jingles, and well, I think he deserves a reward. He's going to get a tank cleaning, as well as a big dinner of Omega pellets :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! Congrats, time goes fast.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

indeed it does


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, it's been quite a while! To update, I got a 10 gallon tank to add to my mix, as well as my first rescue betta. His name is Banana and he's either a Chocolate or Pineapple veiltail. His body is getting darker so fingers crossed for a Chocolate!

I'm planning on splitting the 10 gallon and putting 4 of my bettas in there, and probably using the 5 gallon to house 2 more bettas 

Anyways, pics!

The 10 gallon after putting it together (it looks different now)









Banana Day 1









Day 3:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

It's been a month with Banana! 

Also, here's Starburst!









and the 10 gallon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not seeing any pics.


----------

